# FSW: Some confusion about translated documents



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I need to translate my marriage certificate into English and I have got some confusion about it.

Here are some lines taken from the instruction guide for applications under the FSWP:


*Translation of documents*

Any document that is not in English or French *must be accompanied* by:
** the English or French translation; *and*
** an affidavit from the person who completed the translation; *and*
** a *certified* copy of the original document.

While it is obvious from the explicit wording above that a copy of the original document (in my native language) is required to be certified, what about the translated version or the affidavit itself? I mean, do I also need to submit a certified copy of the English version *and* a certified copy of the affidavit? Or, should I submit the original English version and the original affidavit, along with a certified copy of the non-English version?

I would appreciate feedback from anyone who is well ahead of me and has successfully done so. Thanks.

__ mcgyver


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

The certified copy is a copy of your Marriage certificate as written - the certifier validates the copying process.

The translated vesion of the document in English or French. the affidavit is so the CIC can check the credentials of the translator if required.

they are not asking for certified copies of the translation or the affidavit, only the copy of the original


----------

